# Optimizing for AMD Opteron 6200



## cedivad (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes I know, I shouldn't do this. However, I'm trying.

My make.conf: 


```
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4

CPUTYPE?=native

CC=gcc46
CXX=g++46
CPP=cpp46
```

Error:


```
make configure
===>   mariadb-server-5.2.9 depends on shared library: event-1.4 - found
===>   mariadb-server-5.2.9 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.16 - not found
===>    Verifying install for mysqlclient.16 in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-client
===>  Configuring for mariadb-client-5.2.9

[....]

checking if g++46 supports bool types... yes
checking if conversion of longlong to float works... Illegal instruction (core dumped)
no
configure: error: Your compiler cannot convert a longlong value to a float!
 If you are using gcc 2.8.# you should upgrade to egcs 1.0.3 or newer and try
    again
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]dgeo@centrale-marseille.fr[/email] [maintainer] and
attach the "/usr/ports/databases/mariadb-client/work/mariadb-5.2.9/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-server.
```

Commenting out "CPUTYPE?=native" makes everything work.

What should *I* do? Do you have any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## cedivad (Mar 12, 2012)

@DutchDaemon: I missed only one I this time =) (ok, also the green stuff sorry)

(could someone provide me paid support for this? thanks)


----------



## phoenix (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you tried the more generic, but safer, 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE?=opteron
```
 in /etc/make.conf?  Works fine with our Opteron 6218s.


----------



## cedivad (Mar 12, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Have you tried the more generic, but safer, *CPUTYPE?=opteron* in /etc/make.conf?  Works fine with our Opteron 6218s.



I'm compiling with 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE?=opteron-sse3
```
 and GCCv47, everything works just fine.

It should be better than 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE?=opteron
```
 right? So it's enough for me =)

Thanks


----------

